# adding an Eagle Hitch to a Case 310B



## wishin4aporsche (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey to Everyone reading! Thank-you for the forum and the incredible resource it allows! As the new and proud owner (first tractor) of a 1954 something Case 310B with front loader and backhoe, this Case 310B will be used as a farm tractor after I finish digging on a small, small farm (first farm).

My question is about the feasibility of putting the Eagle Hitch on it for implements. Are the Eagles available? Does it make sense to make this investment versus buying another old tractor to do the farm stuff. Specifically I will want to auger, plow and maybe someday mow (when I get too old to push the mower ). We are talking about cultivating less than ten acres and probably more like five. It is a thirteen acre farm.

Thank-you for any information and insight! Best regards, Craig


----------



## chuckMA (Nov 16, 2010)

A310b would be 1958-59 if you look hard enough you may find a complete eagle hitch.
try ebay craiglist or local tractor salvage yards. Depending where u live makes a big difference, if Case was big in your area it will be easier. 
Chuck


----------

